# 322 john deere



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow this thing is 18hp diesel! almost as strong as our 2000 4100 at 20 hp

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2388615418&category=50374


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

a little to much it's nice r u going to bid


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no way I dont have that kind of money lol Im looking at getting a farmall first


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Note that it is listed as a 322, but is really a 332. A 322 has a gas engine. It looks pretty well used, definitely needs some work , and the seller didn't mention the hours. Might be a good deal if it goes cheap though.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

well that 332 looks like a good mower wouldnt mind something like that or a all-wheel-steer idk yet still thinking so monay possibilities lol


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I don't think you can go wrong with a 318, 322 or 332, provided they are in reasonably good shape. They are basically the same mower with different engines. I plan on restoring one someday. Or I might end up with an old Simplicity or Bolens.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It says it was used by a lawn service company so it probably has a gizzilion hours on it. They were great machines when new, but this one is gonna need some TLC.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

More like two gazillion hours if they wore out a deck in 6 years. From the list of stuff that's wrong with it doesn't sound like it was all that well maintained either.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *It says it was used by a lawn service company so it probably has a gizzilion hours on it. They were great machines when new, but this one is gonna need some TLC. *


lol but thats the whole point in gettin one is to restore it. If i got one it would be used for light mowing replacing the 4100 so it dont have deck on to get in the way all the time.


----------

